# Bringing Moped into Mexico



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

I have posted a similar thread to this but I have a separate question that may have gotten lost in the original.

I plan to drive into Mexico with my 2007 Ford Escape. I also have a small 49cc Puch Moped/Bicimoto (with pedals, not a scooter) that I would like to bring as well. We are traveling with 4 people. Myself and my 2-1/2 year old daughter, both are US Citizens. My fiance and her daughter are Mexican citizens. Since I can only bring in one "vehicle", can the moped be under my daughters name or my Fiances name?

I dont even know if they will count it as a vehicle really, but dont want to get all the way to the border and have them deny me entry because I have it with me and cant bring it in.

Its disassembled and in a few boxes because it is more of a "project" bike than in running order. I am not trying to hide it from customs because it will be in my list of things I am taking and need to show for declarations.

How do people bring in dirt bikes on trailers with just themselves? Any thoughts on this would be helpful. I have not found too much on the subject in the vast interwebs.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

At 49cc, that moped is not considered a 'vehicle' and should not be a problem. Enjoy.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Don't seal the boxes and keep them accessible. Boxes seem to be a major focus area.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> At 49cc, that moped is not considered a 'vehicle' and should not be a problem. Enjoy.


Thanks RV. I could not find anything other than dirt bike talk on other forums about bringing in unplated bikes. I trust what you say and I will clearly state the 49cc on the declaration list I have created for the goods that I am bringing in.

On another note...when I was sleuthing on other forums (ATV and Dirt bike/motorcycle), I did notice that 1 or 2 people from those forums recommended coming here for information about Mexico and recommending a character called RVGringo and that he is "usually right". I'm not stroking you either.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Don't seal the boxes and keep them accessible. Boxes seem to be a major focus area.


no boxes are sealed. if they want to inspect me that can have at it. The less tape and shrink wrap they have to cut means less mess and shorter wait time during routine searches.

I just bought 2 of the large plastic "Smart Bins" to protect the things we are bringing from the elements. The hitch cargo carrier will have 2 of then stacked on it. The moped and all of my hand tools fit perfectly inside. The frame will be wrapped in a small blanket and placed on the roof in between 2 duffle bags of clothes.

I told my fiance that what doesnt fit will need to be left behind....she looked at the tool/moped box and the box of her Precious Moments figurines and gave me a super dirty look.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks. I try.


----------



## kazslo (Jun 7, 2010)

This question has been on my mind a while too - since 49cc is too small to be a vehicle, what is the max engine size for it to fall in the 'not a vehicle' category?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'm not certain of the engine size limit, but assume that it is just above the 'moped designation', or maybe a bit more.


----------

